# Is boar_d_laze still frequenting this site?



## alanr (Sep 14, 2014)

Newbie...as of a few hours ago...

I sent BDL a knife/sharpening PM ealier not realizing till afterwards that most of his posts are archived in age.  Is he still frequenting this site?

If not, my condensed question pertains to AEB-L and S30V steels.  I don't have a good hone and I'm condsidering the Idahone...good choice for the steels mentioned or should I be looking elsewhere?

Thx.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

He "cut and ran" quite a while ago.  But search the archives, his wisdom is still there.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you sharpen your own knives?  You could just do a few swipes on a finishing stone.  I just use a splash and go 5k or 6k for touch ups between real sharpening.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Just for info about BDL (per BDL's Cheftalk profile info)

Last posting was August, 2013

Last online was November 2013

Galley Swiller


----------



## alanr (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Brian...will do.


----------



## alanr (Sep 14, 2014)

All...appreciate the heads-up. It's a shame BDL is no longer posting.

As I stated to BDL in my PM...I am not a chef...not even a decent home cook though I don't go hungry and my daughters haven't complained too much    I love to grill and BBQ...I enjoy knives and sharpening.  I have a mish-mash of "lower" end kitchen knives that serve my needs (Goldhamster, Forschner and haven't a clue carbon steel decades old) and mid grade steels/knives for hunting and EDC (AEB-L, S30V, AUS-8).  I use Norton Crystolon stones, DMT (mini folder mid/fine) and Sharpmaker stones used like bench stones.  I can produce a decent, free-hand "toothy" working  edge but I am not one who will ever chase  0.1 micron refinement as my edges do what needs to be done.  What I don't have is a  decent "steel" for knife maintenance. I do have an oval F. Dick diamond rod but I find it to be more aggressive than the fine DMT.  I am interested in the 12" Idahone for regular maintenance.  Does this "steel" work well for the blade materials mentioned?

Thx.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

AlanR said:


> ... and haven't a clue carbon steel decades old) ...


I have two of those: a 10-inch and 12-inch chef knife. Wood handle, no name, no markings of any kind... just well sharpened carbon steel with lots of patina. The best knives I have (and I have waaaay too many knives).


----------



## alanr (Sep 14, 2014)

So true! My carbon knives make me look like I actually know how to sharpen  I learned about knife maintenance and "patina" when I field dressed a deer about 20 yrs ago with a then new Old Timer folding hunter (still use that great knife). I cleaned the blade in a creek, wiped it dry on my blue jeans and woke up to a rusty blade the following morning


----------



## alanr (Sep 14, 2014)

So true! My carbon knives make me look like I actually know how to sharpen  I learned about knife maintenance and "patina" when I field dressed a deer about 20 yrs ago with a then new Old Timer folding hunter (still use that great knife). I cleaned the blade in a creek, wiped it dry on my blue jeans and woke up to a rusty blade the following morning


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess I've been a little scarce lately, too...didn't realize BDL had moved on.  Anyone know where he went?


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

What made BDL leave? I swore I remember him having some weird argument with a noobie poster a year or so back, was that what ultimately did it?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Who knows. I doubt it was a fight and it likely wasn't a hissy-fit over-reaction. He was opinionated but did not seem to have a problem with discussion of others opinion or experience. Like all on-line forums, folks come and folks go; life goes on.


----------



## mortenhj (Mar 30, 2013)

If you read the last posts untill he, BDL, decided to call it a day, his integrety was beeing challenged - in my opnion unfairly; but perhaps there is a limit to the bs, you are going to take. I am European - thus not a part og the great American war on kitchen knives; but even to an outsider the war is pretty obvious - and frankly pretty ridicoulous. Perhaps BDL who was oppinionated, but fair, decided that it was not worth it...


----------



## mortenhj (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, and if was by no means a noobie poster, it was the hard core KKF guys to whoom everything CKTG is an abomination...


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

BDL has so much knowledge, I'm sorry to see him go. He was a contributor whom I always trusted as a been there done that person


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I agree with what has been said above in tribute to.BDL.

I would add that another (but smaller) reservoir of BDL's knowledge can be found in BDL's personal blog, http://www.cookfoodgood.com/

That site has also not been added to by BDL since May, 2012.

If you do go to it, you should try to poke around in all the nooks and crannies of the site, which may not necessarily be immediately visible. A true treasure.

Galley Swiller

p.s. - I recall finding a reference to BDL being at a coffee roaster's society meeting in the earlier part of this year (though I have not been able to duplicate that search). So my conclusion is that for BDL, it may either be "been there, done that", or he might be off writing his magnum opus - which he had been saying he wanted to do.

GS


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

BDL left without a word to anyone and he no longer posts on his blog either. While his posts where often informative his style of communication tended to dominate every discussion. Since he moved on the trend has been that other experts such as @Galley Swiller and @Phaedrus (to name a few) emerged and I think it is a good thing. We give him a world of credit for helping build up the knife forums here at ChefTalk.com and to that I take my hat off to him.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For an attorney, he knew his foods , and being an attorney that is why his style was dominant    EDB


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

BDL is alive and well, just busy with other pursuits.  I wish him well and thank him for all the great content he posted here over the years.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Phaedrus, thanks for letting us know BDL's status.

And if BDL does see these words (maybe without logging in), I wish him the best and would ecstatically welcome his return.

Galley Swiller


----------



## machalik (Feb 17, 2014)

I count myself among the grateful for all the work BDL had done on this forum; his patient contributions on many topics and threads ultimately drove both my choice of knifes (nearly trippling my budget from when I started reading) and stones. I wish him all the best and am glad to hear he is fine. 

Jiri

Czech Republic


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

+1. Always learning from his posts.


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

Phaedrus said:


> BDL is alive and well, just busy with other pursuits. I wish him well and thank him for all the great content he posted here over the years.


+1

Yes, he's fine; posting some great stuff on Home-Barista.com now. Like to see him back here though.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I e-mailed him and he said as much.  Got kind of burned out on being "the knife guy" and kitchen stuff in general.  Seems he's been really into the coffee stuff of late.  But all is well.


----------



## full sack (Oct 19, 2014)

He didn't leave this site for H-B; he joined H-B before Chef Talk, but did more posting here.  An H-Ber mentioned BDL was active on Chef Talk.  It brought some of us here.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 25, 2014)

He may have gotten burned out and I can attest to that several times in the past decades but, his wisdom has cost me a lot of dollars ;-) as I just finished preparing a beef stew with my new Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto and I love the knife - Thanks BDL


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Everyone eventually gets burned out on forums. ChefTalk has had many knowledgeable members like BDL in the past and they all eventually left. The truth is there is only so much you can talk about one topic and after while you have said what you have to say.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Nicko said:


> Everyone eventually gets burned out on forums. ChefTalk has had many knowledgeable members like BDL in the past and they all eventually left. The truth is there is only so much you can talk about one topic and after while you have said what you have to say.


Yes, but he still needs to finish his Magnum Opus.

Rick


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As someone who's been on this site since '05, the one piece of advice I can offer about "longetivity" is to pace yourself--never more than 5 posts a day.


----------

